# Was haben HDRO und WoW gemeinsam?



## Aurengur (29. Januar 2008)

Ihr redet immer über Vergleiche, über Unterschiede dieser Spiele, doch habt ihr auch die Frage gestellt, was die Spiele gemeinsam haben...

Doofe antworten wie:

... sind beide ein MMORPG
... man kann Klassen und Rassen wählen
... Barden können heilen wie Priester 
... usw.

sind dinge, die in jedem MMORPG gleich sind...

Also nochmal die Frage...

Welcher Unterschied besteht zwischen diesen beiden Spielen, den ihr wisst!

Hörensagen zählt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin mal gespannt, was ihr für gemeinsamkeiten findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealHaspa (29. Januar 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Also nochmal die Frage...
> 
> Welcher Unterschied besteht zwischen diesen beiden Spielen, den ihr wisst!
> 
> ...



Was denn nun ? Unterschiede oder Gemeinsamkeiten ?

Oder bringst du nun wieder einen Kommentar wie im andren Post bezüglich doofer Antworten ?

Wer im Steinhaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Glasvasen werfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Januar 2008)

Grafik: HdRO > WoW

das is das einzige was ich als ausenstehender beurteilen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ist nur ein Bsp. wie sich das Aurengur vllt. vorstellt^^


----------



## Aurengur (29. Januar 2008)

War wirklich eine Doofe frage von mir, es geht um Gemeinsamkeiten, die Faktisch belegbar sind. Welche Gemeinsamkeiten bestehen in der Tat. 

Damit meine ich aber nicht die Gemeinsamkeiten, die alle MMORPG's auszeichnet, wie eben in meinem Beispiel angegeben, sry für meinen verschreiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alFarmer (29. Januar 2008)

Es gibt viele Gemeinsamkeiten bei den Attacken.
Man vergleiche hierzu "Verschwinden"(WoW Schurken) und "In Luft auflösen"(HdRo Schurken).
Schildschlag(Krieger/Wächter) hat bei beiden Spielen den selben Namen, außerdem machen beide Schaden und erzeugen Aggro.
Meinst vielleicht eher allgemein aber egal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg 
Al


----------



## Norei (29. Januar 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> War wirklich eine Doofe frage von mir, es geht um Gemeinsamkeiten, die Faktisch belegbar sind. Welche Gemeinsamkeiten bestehen in der Tat.
> 
> Damit meine ich aber nicht die Gemeinsamkeiten, die alle MMORPG's auszeichnet, wie eben in meinem Beispiel angegeben, sry für meinen verschreiber
> 
> ...


Gemeinsamkeiten: 
- Beide sind in der Levelphase sehr solofreundlich.
- Beide haben eine sehr bekannte IP im Hintergrund.
- Beide motivieren für kleine Sessions zwischendurch.
- Beide kosten ähnlich viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ausnahme: LTA bei HdRO)
- Beide werden von WAR- und AoC-Fans kleingeredet (die HG:L-Fans haben sich ja zum Glück mittlerweile verabschiedet)

Unterschiede:
- WoW betont die Konkurrenz, HdrO die Gemeinsamkeit.
Das erste Buch von HdR heißt nicht umsonst "Die Gefährten". Durch den fehlenden PvP-Modus und die stärker spezialisierten Klassen gibt es weniger Vergleiche zwischen den Spielern und weniger Konkurrenzdenken.
- Items in WoW sind das Ziel, Items in HdRO sind das Mittel.
Das nahezu einzige Ziel, dass man in WoW als "normaler" Spieler haben kann, sind bessere Items. Daher kommen die Diskussionen um die Item-Resets zum AddOn. HdRO hat Titel und Tugenden sowie Trophäen fürs Haus. Diese sind zum einen AddOn-überlebend, zum anderen aber einfach eine Abwechslung und Nichtraider können auch etwas machen.
- Die Story
WoW bietet viele kleine Storys, die nur einen sehr dünnen roten Faden haben. Auch liefert jedes Addon eine komplett neue Geschichte (wg. neuem Kontinent). Bei HdRO ist in fast jeder Quest der Kampf gegen Saurons Truppen spürbar.
- Die Community
Die Community in HdRO ist älter, meist reifer, aber nicht immer weniger militant, wenn es um die Verteidigung ihres (und meines) Spiels geht. Zahlenwörter (sog. Leetspeech) liest man deutlich weniger als in WoW. Das kann man positiv sehen, darf aber dabei nicht vergessen, dass die eigenen Eltern auch irgendwann früher darüber geschimpft haben, wie man so redet.
- Der Patchsupport
Ich werde hier wieder einen Sturm der Entrüstung unter WoW-Spielern lostreten, aber die Patches von HdRO übertreffen die Vielfalt der Patches von WoW massiv. Während WoW-Patches Bugbehebung, Klassenbalancing und neue Inis (ab und zu eine neue Ruffraktion) sind, sind HdRO-Patches deutlich vielfältiger. 
- PVP
PvP ist in HdRO anders als in WoW. Eine Seite nutzt selbsterstellte Stufe 50 Monster, es gibt nur ein Gebiet, es gibt keine Ranglisten. Durch die Ehre ist WoW-PvP deutlich "wichtiger" als HdRO-PvMP, das für die Charakterentwicklung nicht so wichtig ist.
- Rollenspiel
Wenn man Rollenspiel im guten alten Pen&Paper-Sinne versteht, kann man wesentlich besser in HdRO rollenspielen. Housing, Musizieren, Pfeife rauchen, demnächst Kleidung wechseln und Haare schneiden, das alles spricht die alte Rollenspielergarde an. WoW hatte Ansätze, die aber mittlerweile im Nichts verpuffen (wann wollten sie noch mal Housing machen). 
- LUA:
Die WoW-Addons sind einfach prima, und nahezu das einzige, was mir aus WoW in HdRO fehlt. Da ich selbst beruflich Programmierer bin, hätte ich gerne die Möglichkeit, das ganze auch in HdRO auszuprobieren. Leider geht das nicht.

Fazit: WoW hat den großen Vorteil, dass sie viele, viele Spieler haben und deshalb im RL wesentlich präsenter sind. Ingame sind die Auswirkungen davon aber eher negativ. Die Vielzahl von Servern führt zu extremen Populationsschwankungen, das Goldselling wurde in WoW zur Kunstform erhoben (und schwappte auch nach HdRO, genauso wie es in WAR und AoC kommen wird), dafür gibt es aber mehr Beiträge in Magazinen und Sonderhefte. 
HdRO ist erwachsener, hat die bessere Grafik und die bessere Atmosphäre. Außerdem richtet sich HdRO eher an Gelegenheitsspieler, bietet aber auch Vielspielern einiges (wenn auch nicht so viel wie WoW jetzt, dann aber ähnlich viel wie WoW nach 9 Monaten).


----------



## zuppel60 (29. Januar 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Gemeinsamkeiten:
> - Beide sind in der Levelphase sehr solofreundlich.
> - Beide haben eine sehr bekannte IP im Hintergrund.
> - Beide motivieren für kleine Sessions zwischendurch.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super Kommentar, kann mich dem nur zu 100% anschließen(bin in jedem der beiden Spiele von der 1.Stunde an dabei) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Januar 2008)

> - Der Patchsupport
> Ich werde hier wieder einen Sturm der Entrüstung unter WoW-Spielern lostreten, aber die Patches von HdRO übertreffen die Vielfalt der Patches von WoW massiv. Während WoW-Patches Bugbehebung, Klassenbalancing und neue Inis (ab und zu eine neue Ruffraktion) sind, sind HdRO-Patches deutlich vielfältiger.



Naja, und wo is nun der Unterschied zum Buch 11 z.B.? Klassentuning, neue Instanzen und (ok, das muss man HdRO lassen) Housing?
Dafür kommt mit 2.4 bei WoW auch ne neue Raidinstanz, neue normale Instanz. Eine neue Ruffraktion und eine wandelbare Stadt (vom kleinen Lager zur Stadt ...) UND Balancing

Ich denk mal HdRO bringt nix innovatives in seinen Patch, es verbessert eben nur. Viele denken eben weil HdRO jetzt so viel bringt, im Gegensatz zu WoW, ist es in dem Punkt auch besser. Das ist aber faktisch falsch. Denn WoW ist 3 Jahre älter. Und als es releaset wurde gab es auch massig Patches und viel neuen Content. Das wird auch bei HdRO weniger werden, wenn das Spiel einen stabilen Weg erreicht hat. Oder was meinst du mit mit diener AUssage? Bsp bitte^^

Ansonten stimme ich voll und ganz zu.
Es gibt übrigens auch bei WoW eine größere und allumfassendere Geschichte (denn Outland ist nicht neu erfunden), aber die ist für die Spieler meist nicht relevant und meist sogar unbekannt/wenig bekannt.
Find ich traurig, aber gäbe es die, inhaltlich teils falschen Herr der Ringe Filme nicht (bin übrigens großer Fan), würde wohl auch kaum einer das Universum kennen oder dieses Feeling von HdRO haben. Es würde vermutlich schon bald so abstumpfen wie WoW.
Aber für WoW kommt ja 2009 auch ein Film, vielleicht ändert das wieder erwarten noch etwas *gg*


----------



## Devilyn (29. Januar 2008)

Beide Spiele haben Spitzohren^^

Ahja und Zwerge xD

Und Orks auch wenn die bei uns nur zum umnieten gedacht sind^^


----------



## AntoniusPius (29. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens auch bei WoW eine größere und allumfassendere Geschichte (denn Outland ist nicht neu erfunden), aber die ist für die Spieler meist nicht relevant und meist sogar unbekannt/wenig bekannt.
> Find ich traurig, aber gäbe es die, inhaltlich teils falschen Herr der Ringe Filme nicht (bin übrigens großer Fan), würde wohl auch kaum einer das Universum kennen oder dieses Feeling von HdRO haben. Es würde vermutlich schon bald so abstumpfen wie WoW.
> Aber für WoW kommt ja 2009 auch ein Film, vielleicht ändert das wieder erwarten noch etwas *gg*




Naja HdR war schon vor dem Film DAS Buch schlechthin.

Bei Buch 11 gabs auch noch zwei sehr unterschiedliche neue Gebiete und auch die Fortsetzung der Epischen Questreihe (Immerhin so 5-10 Stunden Spielzeit) dürfen nicht vergessen werden. Was ist denn innovativer als Housing? Erkläre. Was ist deiner Meinung nach dann Innovativ?



Gemeinsamkeit: gleichen Vordenker: Tolkien


----------



## Pymonte (29. Januar 2008)

Housing ist nicht Innovativ, das gabs schon x-mal bei anderen Spielen, das es  bei WoW nicht eingeführt wird ist zwar traurig, aber HdRO hat da nix neues erfunden.

Epische Questreihe kommt auch mit 2.4 nämlich die Story um das Sunwell Plateau. Neue Gebiete? Mit 2.3 wurde auch ein Questgebiet aufgewertet. Ist zwar nicht gleichzusetzen mit neuen Gebieten, aber wie schon gesagt HdRO ist 3 Jahre jünger. Wenn jetzt kein neuer Content kommt, wann dann?

Innovativ wäre z.B. ein neues Kampfsystem (wie bei Tabula Rasa), eine andere Trainingsmöglichkeit von Talenten (ich weiß das HdRO da anders ist als WoW, aber dennoch nicht innovativ) z.B. per selbstbestimmbaren Kombination von Fähigkeiten und zufälligen Entdeckungen (also Feuer und Eiszauber wären eher nachteilig, Eis und Gift ergeben ein positiven Effekt, das wiederum hat zur Folge das man etwas +dmg auf die Kombi erhält usw). Sich selbst veränderne Charaktere (wie bei WAR ... wenns tatsächlich funzt mal echt was neues, mein Char wird älter mit der Spielzeit und sieht dementsprechend wie ein Veteran aus nach einiger Zeit, nicht wie in WoW oder HdRO wie ein Jüngelchen... oder von Anfang an wie ein alter S*ck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

PS: Tolkien ist nciht gleicher Vordenker. Schau dir die Universen mal an. Außer ein paar Rassen ist da nichts gleich (kennst du die Vorgeschichten zu Mittelerde? Die weniger bekannten Bücher? " Die Kinder Húrins"; "Das Silmarillion"; usw)
Da gleichen sich shcon eher Warhammer und WarCraft Universum von der Entstehung her.


----------



## AntoniusPius (29. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> )
> ...




Jop Alles Gelesen was es zu Tolkien zu lesen gibt.

Tolkien hat einfach gerade mit den Rassen Warcraft und Warhammer wie wir es kennen ermöglicht. 
Krasse Parallelen sind zum Beispiel die Darstellung der Elben/Elfen und ihre Rolle innerhalb der Geschichte und die Valar und die Titanen sind sich ja auch sehr ähnlich. Sargeras der gefallene Titan ist ja nicht viel mehr als der Morgoth/ Melkor des Warcraft Universums. 
Bei der Hintergrundgeschichte hat Blizzard einfach kräftig bei Tolkien abgeschrieben(Kann man ihnen ja nicht verdenken).

Wenn du aber Nachrichten aus Mitttelerde und co gelesen hast wird dir ja auch selbst Klar sein das man die beiden Universen in Punkto Tiefgang und Komplexität nicht vergleichen kann. Das kann man ja auch von einem SPIEL gar nicht erwarten.

Wenn du von Patches ein komplett neues Spielsystem erwartest wirst du Wohl nie Zufrieden seien können. Tabula Rasa ist Einfach von Anfang an Innovativ und kann deshalb nicht als Kriterium für Updates verwendet werden.


----------



## Devilyn (29. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Housing ist nicht Innovativ, das gabs schon x-mal bei anderen Spielen, das es  bei WoW nicht eingeführt wird ist zwar traurig, aber HdRO hat da nix neues erfunden.
> 
> Epische Questreihe kommt auch mit 2.4 nämlich die Story um das Sunwell Plateau. Neue Gebiete? Mit 2.3 wurde auch ein Questgebiet aufgewertet.



naja würde das nicht gerade eine EPISCHE QUESTREIHE nennen so wie ich das verstanden habe ist das REINES ruf farmen oder farmen wie bei AQ damals nur halt schöner Verpackt.

Naja Housing gibt es schon seis UO aber immerhin ham wir es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (30. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich denk mal HdRO bringt nix innovatives in seinen Patch, es verbessert eben nur. Viele denken eben weil HdRO jetzt so viel bringt, im Gegensatz zu WoW, ist es in dem Punkt auch besser. Das ist aber faktisch falsch. Denn WoW ist 3 Jahre älter. Und als es releaset wurde gab es auch massig Patches und viel neuen Content. Das wird auch bei HdRO weniger werden, wenn das Spiel einen stabilen Weg erreicht hat. Oder was meinst du mit mit diener AUssage? Bsp bitte^^


Bsp? Kein Problem. 
HdRO hat mit Evendim eine komplett neue Region gebracht. Das hätte ich noch als "Zum Release nicht fertig geworden" abgetan, wenn sie jetzt nicht für Buch 13 die nächste Region angekündigt hätten.
Mit Buch 11 kam Housing.
Mit Buch 12 kommt Customization, also der Friseur und die Zweitkleidung.
Mit Buch 13 kommt die nächste Region und vermutlich Hobbies.

Insbesondere finde ich faszinierend, dass die Entwickler im DevChat (der regelmäßig in Europa und den USA stattfindet, bei WoW habe ich nie davon gehört) explizit sagten, dass die angeführten Features aus Buch 12 und 13 kommen, weil die Community immer wieder danach gefragt hat (und es in ihr Konzept passt). 
Ich rede auch nicht von Innovationen, HdRO wird keinen Innovationspreis bekommen. Sie führen aber Sachen ein, die die Spielerfahrung für jeden Spieler bereichern, nicht nur für die, die die Zeit zum Raiden haben. Dazu gehört auch die Überarbeitung von Angmar.


----------



## ImaTarget (30. Januar 2008)

*norei zustimm* Genau, gerade content für nichtraider ist doch bei WoW ausserhalb von addons eher mangelware und das was es gibt ist meistens ruffarmerei.


----------



## Norei (30. Januar 2008)

ImaTarget schrieb:


> *norei zustimm* Genau, gerade content für nichtraider ist doch bei WoW ausserhalb von addons eher mangelware und das was es gibt ist meistens ruffarmerei.


Tun wir nicht so, als ob ein 50er Nichtraider um die Farmerei groß herumkommt. Aber es gibt immerhin ein paar Lichtblicke.
1. Die Bücher, die alle 2-3 Monate kommen.
2. Die Taten sind nach einer Levelcaperhöhung weiter sinnvoll.
3. Man kann Trophäen für das Haus sammeln, Musik machen und Rollenspiel betreiben.
4. Man muss nicht Sätze wie Rofl, du n00b lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> HdRO hat mit Evendim eine komplett neue Region gebracht. Das hätte ich noch als "Zum Release nicht fertig geworden" abgetan, wenn sie jetzt nicht für Buch 13 die nächste Region angekündigt hätten.
> Mit Buch 11 kam Housing.
> Mit Buch 12 kommt Customization, also der Friseur und die Zweitkleidung.
> Mit Buch 13 kommt die nächste Region und vermutlich Hobbies.



Naja, veränderbare Frisuren, neue Gebiete, neues PvP, Klassentuning usw kommt ja schon mit WotLK, warum sollte Blizzard jetzt noch massig Content nachschieben, den man nicht mehr komplett sieht, bzw der eh schon angekündigt ist. Friseure sind einfach nru bei WoW geklaut, denn hätte man vor nem viertel Jahr nicht damit geprahlt, das WoW changeable Hairstyles bringt, würd es die in HdRO jetzt vermutlich auch nicht geben. Das war wie mit Housing bei WoW. Als es angekündigt wurde haben plötzlich auch alle MMOs dies bis dahin ncith hatten nachgezogen (DaoC z.B.). Das Problem war nur das es lieder nie in WoW implementiert wurde. Ein Schuss ins eigene Bein von Blizz. Hoffen wir das sie nicht auhc einfach Friseure ankündigen für WotLK und alle neueren Spiele nachziehen, das Feature in WoW aber wieder NICHT zugängig sein wird.
Und wie shcon gesagt: es heißt nciht das HdRO unfertig war, sondern sie liefern benötigten Content nach. Das ist normal und war bei WoW auch so. Da kamen auch nach kurzer Zeit die ganzen BGs, neue Raids usw.
Außerdem bietet da ja Mittelerde auch viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Schließlich ist die Welt nciht mal annähernd komplett. Azeroth allerding schon. (Nordend, Südmeere; nazjatar fehlen nur noch).
Vermutlich wird es bei WAR auch so aussehen, das alle 2-3 größere Patches ein neues Gebiet implementiert wird. Weil auch bei WAR spielt man nur auf einem Bruchteil der ganzen Warhammer Welt.
Aber es ist vermutlich müßig sich um solche Details zu streiten, da man sie erst beurteilen könnte, wenn WoW und HdRO parallel auf den Markt kämen und ein direkter Konkurrenzkampf bestehen würde.
PS: Was bringt mir als Spieler Freizeitkleidung? Ist ein lustiges RP Spielzeug, aber bei WoW wärs wohl eher unnütz.



> Insbesondere finde ich faszinierend, dass die Entwickler im DevChat (der regelmäßig in Europa und den USA stattfindet, bei WoW habe ich nie davon gehört) explizit sagten, dass die angeführten Features aus Buch 12 und 13 kommen, weil die Community immer wieder danach gefragt hat (und es in ihr Konzept passt).


Naja, wozu braucht Blizzard auch ein DevChat? Vor wem müssen sie sich den rechtfertigen, schließlich ist es ja ihre eigene Lizenz an der sie bauen. HdRO muss sich ja an Tolkiens Vorlage halten. Deswegen reichen bei WoW auch Patchnotes, denn dort steht alles geplantes drin. Ich denk mal nicht das irgendein Spieler behaupten kann, das was Blii da neues erstellt, ist komplett falsch, da ja Blizz selbst das Universum kreiert hat. Anders in Mittelerde. Wenn dort plötzlich Nazgul die betsen Freunde der Menschen wären, dann würde die Community vermutlich das Spiel boykottieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Genau, gerade content für nichtraider ist doch bei WoW ausserhalb von addons eher mangelware und das was es gibt ist meistens ruffarmerei.



Hm, also man findet auch viele Quests und Instanzen, das die natürlich nach über einem Jahr nichts neues mehr sind ist ja wohl verständlich. Blizz schiebt ja auch immer neues nach. Raiden ist nun mal das Ziel des Spiels. Und es liegt nicht an Blizzard das es so wenige tun. Natürlich wer keine Zeit hat, bei dem versteh ich das voll und ganz. Aber die meisten haben ja genug Zeit. Nur sie wollen eben nichts fürs raiden tun. Am ebsten wär für die meisten vermutlich grün equipt durch den black temple gezogen zu werden, das wäre am wenigsten Aufwand. 
Ich spiel selbst in einer sehr erfolgreichen Raidgruppe. Ich weiß wie viele einfach nur mitwollen und abstauben wollen, aber für so wenig wie möglich Aufwand. Auch wollen viele gar nicht von 0 anfangen und eben in einer neuen Gruppe spielen und sich mit der hocharbeiten. Ein großteil der Spieler sucht ja nach einer Gruppe die möglichst weit ist. Wenn sie dann von eienr Gruppe angeschrieben werden, die neu anfängt gehen sie entweder nicht mit ODER lassen sie dann irgendwann hängen, bzw es interessiert sie gar nicht richtig was in der Gruppe passiert. 
Und zu solchen Leuten sag ich: Selbst Schuld. Es können viel mehr Leute raiden in WoW. Aber die meisten verbauens sich einfach oder wollen sich dafür nicht anstrengen. Und daran wiederum ist nicht Blizzard schuld.
Es hat also jeder selbst zu verantworten ob er den Rest von BC ruf farmt oder raidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: bei Leuten mit weniger Zeit sidn auhc jetzt noch Ruf farmen und Instanzen gehen nicht langweilig, da sie ja weniger intensiv spielen und den Content gar nicht so ausleben wie die meisten, die natürlich 5h am Tag rauf- und runterfarmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> - Items in WoW sind das Ziel, Items in HdRO sind das Mittel.


Eigentlich sind Items in WoW auch nur das Mittel, ist auf jedenfall bei uns im Raid so. Wir kommen nicht weiter, weil wir 2-3 neuere Epics haben, sondern weil wir gut (zusammen)spielen können. Die Items sind meist nur Unterstützung, damit man neue Encounter sehen kann. Bei uns wird auch kein Taraa um Lootverteilugn gemacht. Allerdings ist die WoW Community in letzter Zeit einfach nur zu grottig um die oben genannte These zu widerlegen. Denn sie verhält sich leider meist genauso, das viele nicht spielen wegen Spass oder um was neues zu sehen sondern wegen Items. Leider. Natürlich ist WoW auch auf  den Schwerpunkt Items ausgerichtet. Aber dennoch sind sie an sich nicht das eigentliche Ziel...wie shcon gesagt Raiden ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Auf einem RP server sidn die Items auch nur nebensache)

PS: Und ich weiß ja, der Spieler ist nie Schuld an seiner Situation udn hätt ich das oben eben im WoW Forum gepostet würde ich jetzt geflamt werden... aber wenn man ehrlich zu sich ist trifft es doch zu 75% der Fälle bei WoW zu.

Sry für die vielen Rechtschreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin aber jetzt zu faul sie alle zu suchen und zu ändern. Ich ess erst mal Mittag.
MfG Pymonte


----------



## Nagroth (30. Januar 2008)

Gleiches wie im anderen Thema.....daher per Cut&Paste....

Hilfe ich kann nicht mehr. Und so wie ich denken wahrscheinlich auch viele andere.

Damit dieses Thema, das eigentlich ja ganz interessant sein könnte endlich geschlossen werden kann, würde ich vorschlagen das die HDRO Spieler die HDRO gerne spielen einfach zugeben das WOW besser ist. 

Schon einmal aufgefallen das es in allen anderen Foren zu diesem Thema WOW vs HDRO fast nichts gibt? Leider nur bei uns. Und ich bin es wirklich leid, das nur über dieses Thema hier großartig gesprochen wird.

Daher mein Appell an die HDRO Community, schließt euch doch meiner Meinung an:

WOW ist in fast allen Punkten HDRO überlegen. Wir die wir HDRO spielen, tun dies um uns zu geißeln.

Es verbleibt euer Nagroth….
    …in Hoffnung zukünftig nur noch sinnvolle Threads hier zu finden.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2008)

@Nagroth 
is etwas unsinnig ... aber wer keine echte Meinung haben will, der findet shcon eine nicht?

Behauptet hier irgendwer das WoW besser is als HdRO? Man diskutiert eben. Darf man nicht mal Für und Wider erörtern ohne das man gleich als X ist besser als Y flamer abgestenpelt wird?

Man kann die meisten Spiele eh nicht vergleichen, da sie entweder unterschiedlich alt bzw unterschiedliche Spielprinzipien haben.
Ich bin halt nur nicht der Meinung das WoW nur stunpfes Ruf farmen ist und total uninnovativ ist und das HdRO an dieser Stelle das Rad neu erfindet (was ja auch noch keiner behauptet hat).  Da labert man halt en bissel drüber und stellt klar was die EIGENE MEINUNG ist und dann is ok.


----------



## Nagroth (30. Januar 2008)

Um es einfach zu machen Cut&Paste:

Hilfe ich kann nicht mehr. Und so wie ich denken wahrscheinlich auch viele andere.

Damit dieses Thema, das eigentlich ja ganz interessant sein könnte endlich geschlossen werden kann, würde ich vorschlagen das die HDRO Spieler die HDRO gerne spielen einfach zugeben das WOW besser ist. 

Schon einmal aufgefallen das es in allen anderen Foren zu diesem Thema WOW vs HDRO fast nichts gibt? Leider nur bei uns. Und ich bin es wirklich leid, das nur über dieses Thema hier großartig gesprochen wird.

Daher mein Appell an die HDRO Community, schließt euch doch meiner Meinung an:

WOW ist in fast allen Punkten HDRO überlegen. Wir die wir HDRO spielen, tun dies um uns zu geißeln.

Es verbleibt euer Nagroth….
…in Hoffnung zukünftig nur noch sinnvolle Threads hier zu finden.

PS: ich finde HDRO besser als WOW

Und diskutiert wird hier schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## AntoniusPius (30. Januar 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Um es einfach zu machen Cut&Paste:
> 
> Hilfe ich kann nicht mehr. Und so wie ich denken wahrscheinlich auch viele andere.
> 
> ...



Ich fand das hier war die konstruktivste Diskussion die hier seit längerem stattgefunden hat.

Wenn du nicht dieser Meinung bist dann behalt das bitte für dich.


----------



## Nagroth (30. Januar 2008)

Sinnvolle Diskussionen gibt es hier leider genauso wenig wie in all den anderen WOWvsHDRO Themen. Das liegt scheinbar an der Natur der Sache......auch über Religion, Wetter oder Politik kann man nicht reden.

Ich möchte ja nicht in Frage stellen das dieses Thema theoretisch interessant ist. Gleiches betrifft das andere Thema mit ähnlicher Fragestellung.
Aber es ist unmöglich mit einer Community dies zu diskutieren. Dies ufert nur aus......wie wir mal wieder sehen.

Gruß,
Naggi


----------



## seavers (30. Januar 2008)

Sorry Nagroth, aber wenn alle mit solchen Argumenten kommen wie du, ist natürlich jede Diskussion sinnlos. Natürlich wird man nie eine Lösung finden, welches Spiel besser ist, dass ist aber auch nicht der Sinn einer Diskussion, sondern eine Diskussion ist da um zum Nachdenken anzuregen und dass wird hier getan. 

Und jetzt bitte weiter mit dem eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## Nagroth (30. Januar 2008)

Gut, warten wir ab.
Warten wir ab wieviele sinnvolle Postings hier noch folgen werden.

Ich ziehe mich gern zurück und oblasse den Platz geistreicher Entfaltung zahlreicher Antworten zu obrigem Thema

Bin sehr gespannt.

Euer,
Naggi


----------



## dergrossegonzo (30. Januar 2008)

Meine Meinung. Da ja nun doch nach UNTERSCHIEDEN gefragt wird:

Grafik: HDRO

Gameplay (solo): HDRO

Gameplay (Gruppe): WoW

Gameplay (Raid) : WoW

Crafting: HDRO

RP: HDRO

Möglichkeiten zur Entfaltung im RP: Unentschieden

Items (Möglichkeiten sich durch Items zu verbessern): ganz klar WoW !

Community: ganz klar HDRO (viel weniger Kiddies - auf jeden Fall auf dem RP-Server)

Goldfarmer/Werbung: fast keine mehr bei HDRO

Bedienbarkeit: Unentschieden

Also, es ist eigentlich unmöglich zu sagen, welches Spiel das bessere ist. Es kommt ganz auf die Wünsche des Spielers an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2008)

wobei ich RP gar nicht als Kriterium nutzen würde denn:

"RP: HDRO"

stimmt so nicht.

Die eiserne, kleine RP Community von WoW macht sehr gutes und engagiertes RP. Dementsprechend würd ich sagen wären die Spiele da gleich, eher die Rest-Community mach RP in WoW kaputt.

"Möglichkeiten zur Entfaltung im RP: Unentschieden"

Find ich ganz klar:
Möglichkeiten zur Entfaltung im RP: HdRO

1. Barde (Musikinstrumente)
2. Häuser
3. (changeably Hairstyles); privat Klamotten
4. mehr geschichtsbetontes Spielen/Quests


----------



## Topsecret (30. Januar 2008)

"Das war wie mit Housing bei WoW. Als es angekündigt wurde haben plötzlich auch alle MMOs dies bis dahin ncith hatten nachgezogen (DaoC z.B.)."

Wenn ich sowas lese fliegt mir die Hutschnurr weg, DAoC hatte schon Housing da hat noch kein Schwein an WoW gedacht. Vieleicht versteh ich den Satz auch falsch, aber mal ernsthaft, zerstörbare Gebäude usw . was jetzt in WoW kommen soll, is auch von DAoC geklaut, bätsch.

So long


----------



## Vetaro (30. Januar 2008)

Gonzo, ich dachte, wir suchen nach Gemeinsamkeiten, nicht einer Abhak-liste, bei welchen Spiel aus deiner Meinung was besser ist.
Das doofe ist ja, dass die Diskussion _eigentlich_ nicht dämlich ist. Es gibt dinge, die objektiv gesehen bei je einem Spiel besser als beim anderen sind,und auch die bei beiden vergleichbar sind.

Das problem ist, dass es so kompliziert ist. Man kann es nicht mathematisch messen, und es gibt keinen übersetzbaren "code". Ähnliche probleme wie wir haben auch Forscher, die mit DNS arbeiten oder Leute, die im Weltraum schwarze kalte Materie suchen (Das war ein rhetorischer sprung, der unsere diskussionen auf höchste ebenen verfrachtete).

Es ist eigentlich möglich, darüber etwas klares zu sagen.. aber leider ist unsere Spiel-Wissenschaft noch nicht weit genug.


----------



## Norei (31. Januar 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich möglich, darüber etwas klares zu sagen.. aber leider ist unsere Spiel-Wissenschaft noch nicht weit genug.


Zum Glück ist das ganze keine Wissenschaft. Es gibt sicherlich Regeln, wie man ein Spiel, das Spaß macht und Erfolg hat, erstellt. Aber diese Regeln erfassen dann nur einen Bruchteil der tatsächlich Spaß machenden Spiele. 
Ich finde die Diskussion aber auch gut. Vermutlich entscheiden sich 90% der Leute, die jetzt ihr erstes MMO anfangen, für das Spiel, das ihre Freunde spielen. Aber Wechsler etc. wollen wissen, welches Spiel ihren Interessen entspricht und das ist etwas, was kein Spielemagazin und kaum ein Forum leistet.


----------



## Vetaro (31. Januar 2008)

Mir ist vorhin noch ein Beispiel für die dämlichkeit dieser Vergleiche aufgekommen, einfach Dinge, auf die die Leute daherreden.

Bekanntes Argument: HdRO bringt alle 2 monate Content-Patches raus und wird mit buch 13 sogar schone ine zweite nuee region eingebaut haben. WoW bringt höchstens mal ein paar neue Instanzen aber keinerlei neue Regionen.

Was ist daran also so dämlich? Nun, vielleicht der Umstand, dass man in WoW so viele Gebiete hat, dass man drei Charaktere haben kann und nie ein Questgebiet zweimal durchspielen muss, wenn man nicht will, weil es so viele gibt! WoW ist so groß gewesen zu beginn, dass es einfach völlig unnötig war, neue Gebiete einzufügen... selbst jetzt haben ja die wenigsten spieler alle Gebiete gespielt.

Ich meinte mit "Wissenschaft" die Exaktheit.. die objektivität. Genau genommen könnte man auch sagen, sind fast alle Argumente mit "gefälschten informationen" gespickt, die so wie das Beispiel eben ablaufen. Wir müssten uns erstmal all dessen bewusst werden.


----------



## Theroas (4. Februar 2008)

Es tut mir aufrichtig leid:
Sowie World of Warcraft-Spieler 'ihr' Spiel umwerben und verteidigen wirkt das
immer irgendwie verzweifelt.
Als würden sie sich damit selbst einreden müssen, daß 'ihre' Religion die richtige ist.

HdRO und WoW haben sicher einige Gemeinsamkeiten, den Spielern kommt es wohl
aber eher auf die Unterschiede an.

Ich werde jetzt HdRO spielen weil ich ein fantasievolles Spiel möchte, das ich
'einfach nebenher' spielen kann. Mit Rollenspiel, Housing und allem Pipapo.
In dem Bereich ist WoW einfach ein schlechtes Spiel.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (4. Februar 2008)

@Theroas: Mir geht's ähnlich. Ich hab bald Geburtstag un werd mir von dem Geld, dass ich bekomm das Lifetime-Abo von HdRo anschaffen. Ich will das Spiel einfach ganz entspannt spielen. Stell dir doch mal vor, du spielst ein kostenpflichtiges Spiel, wie WoW, und spielst mal rein zufällig halt einen Monat nicht! Super! Das Geld musst du trotzdem zahlen! Da spiel ich lieber ganz relaxed HdRo, erfreue mich an der (verglichen mit WoW) Grafikpracht und betreibe (hoffentlich) schön gediegenes RP in einem netten, freundlichen Umgangston.

So, jetzt hab ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu gegeben.

MfG

PS: Falls hier ein Kiddy aus WoW auftauchen sollte (ich sag nicht, dass jeder WoW'ler ein Kiddy ist) und mich anflamed, weil ich die WoW-Grafik kritisiert habe: Was machst du als WoW-Spieler eigentlich in 'nem HdRo-Forum? Ich hoffe, ich konnte jetzt allen eventuellen Flames vorbeugen^^


----------



## Nagroth (4. Februar 2008)

Ich leih dir gern mein Wächterschild, aber ich fürchte es wird nichts nutzen........

Aber herzlich Willkommen auf dem deutschen RP-Server.


----------



## Firé_Loki (4. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 baah ich kann dir nur eins sagen hdro ist voll nahcgemacht aus wow als ich das alles sah was da kommt alles wie in wow ist bischne zu lang her um mich daran zu erinern aber es stand sogar in der gamestar das hdro etwas von wow nachgemacht wird das ein gebiet dem eshental ähneln soll udn so weiter .... die programierer könn sich nix neues ausdenken kommt einmal ein mmorpg rasu dan kommen 3 mmorpgs die fats genau so sind ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 desweiteren wow ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja ps: wie amche ich bilder oder so in den chat mit rien was ich geschrieben habe ahbe shcon auf (bild einfügen) geklikt oder unten wo steht (Dein verbleibender Gesamtspeicherplatz: 500K aber irgendwie klappts net ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreenElb1991 (4. Februar 2008)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> baah ich kann dir nur eins sagen hdro ist voll nahcgemacht aus wow als ich das alles sah was da kommt alles wie in wow ist bischne zu lang her um mich daran zu erinern aber es stand sogar in der gamestar das hdro etwas von wow nachgemacht wird das ein gebiet dem eshental ähneln soll udn so weiter .... die programierer könn sich nix neues ausdenken kommt einmal ein mmorpg rasu dan kommen 3 mmorpgs die fats genau so sind ...
> ...




Ich hoffe,  der Post ist ironisch gemeint,andernfalls fände ich dich einfach nur erbärmlich..


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Februar 2008)

Aber immerhin hat es doch die Gamestar geschrieben!

Außerdem ist doch World Of Warcraft die Mutter aller MMOGs, selbst Spiele wie Meridian 59 oder Ultima Online haben bei Blizzard geklaut, die hatten die Ideen damals schließlich nur noch nicht umgesetzt, aber schon vor mindestens 20 Jahren gehabt.
Pech gehabt, HDRO, du bist nur ein WOW-Klon mit Mittelerde-Texturen.


----------



## Vetaro (4. Februar 2008)

Ich find's auch ziemlich geil, wie schnell Loki auf Master of Puppets hinweis reagiert und ihn ignoriert hat *g*

Er hat sogar alle "hallo ich bin ein Troll"-Eigenschaften erfüllt:
1. "Als ich das gesehen habe"  (Heisst: Ich habe es nichtmal 2 minuten lang testgespielt.) (Reaktion auf diesen Post hier wird sein, dass Loki behaupten wird, das ja sehrwohl getan zu haben)
2. "Es ist von WoW nachgemacht"
3. "Ich hab auch gelesen, dass das so ist"
4- "WoW ftw"
5. Dämliche Frage hinten dran geschoben, die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat
6. In Word wäre der Text rot unterstrichen.


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (4. Februar 2008)

das PvP system ist anders fällt mir spontan ein


----------



## Theroas (4. Februar 2008)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> baah ich kann dir nur eins sagen hdro ist voll nahcgemacht aus wow als ich das alles sah was da kommt alles wie in wow ist bischne zu lang her um mich daran zu erinern aber es stand sogar in der gamestar das hdro etwas von wow nachgemacht wird das ein gebiet dem eshental ähneln soll udn so weiter .... die programierer könn sich nix neues ausdenken kommt einmal ein mmorpg rasu dan kommen 3 mmorpgs die fats genau so sind ...
> ...



Da kommen einem ja die Tränen..


----------



## AntoniusPius (4. Februar 2008)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> baah ich kann dir nur eins sagen hdro ist voll nahcgemacht aus wow als ich das alles sah was da kommt alles wie in wow ist bischne zu lang her um mich daran zu erinern aber es stand sogar in der gamestar das hdro etwas von wow nachgemacht wird das ein gebiet dem eshental ähneln soll udn so weiter .... die programierer könn sich nix neues ausdenken kommt einmal ein mmorpg rasu dan kommen 3 mmorpgs die fats genau so sind ...
> ...



Du beschmutzt den namen meines Sippenanführers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (4. Februar 2008)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> baah ich kann dir nur eins sagen hdro ist voll nahcgemacht aus wow als ich das alles sah was da kommt alles wie in wow ist bischne zu lang her um mich daran zu erinern aber es stand sogar in der gamestar das hdro etwas von wow nachgemacht wird das ein gebiet dem eshental ähneln soll udn so weiter .... die programierer könn sich nix neues ausdenken kommt einmal ein mmorpg rasu dan kommen 3 mmorpgs die fats genau so sind ...
> ...





gamestar aha nenn mir mal die nr von der gamestar wo dieses satz"" gamestar das hdro etwas von wow nachgemacht wird""vorhanden ist habe alle hier bis ins jahr 2001..und wenns um nachmachen geht wow ist auch nur nen clone von everquest 1 und ultimaonline.


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (4. Februar 2008)

Ich hab das gefühl das Hdro erst jetzt richtig rauskommt , und wird imemr merh zum WoW killer wenn ich mir immer in den Foren die berichte angucke.Ich hab irgendwie das gefühl als ob Hdro erst noch garnicht richtig raus ist.Turbine hat noch viel in der Hinterhand wenn man mal an díe Schlachten denkt Helms Klamm Pelenorfelder , und wenn man auf Rohan und so trifft. Das schönste ist hier bei dem Spiel also noch garnicht gekommen.
Im gegensatz hat WoW geschichtlich Schnell das bekannteste alles verpufft.Illidian ist schon down Arthas, Kiljeaden dieser eine Blaue drache da kommen bald und mit den HDz instanzen haben sie die größten schlachten schon rausgesucht außer die ganz damals mit Azshara.Blizzard muss sich ja schon neue Geschichten ausdenken oder ganz weit hinten kramen bei Gul´dan und Aegwynn die eigentlich kaum ein WoW spieler kennt oder sich dafür intressiert.
Gemeinsamkeiten haben beide viele weil sie sich viel voneinander abgucken und in anderer Form aber als gleicher sinn ins spiel intigrieren.
Unterschiede sammel ich mal in 8 Abteilung auf:
Spielerisch:                   WoW      1:0
Grafisch:                       Hdro      1:1
Storymässig                   Hdro     1:2
High End spieler             WoW      2:2
Community Masse          WoW     3:2
Community Klasse          Hdro     3:3
Patch/Addon                  WoW     4:3
[jetzt werden viele sagen, die bücher sind aber viel besser  als dioe patches von WoW, stimmt auch aber die Addons fehlen noch da hat WoW schon 1 und bald 2]
Zum Schluss aber noch ,wie schon oben angesprochen Der Punkt für Zukunft aussichten und den geb ich an Hdro, also ...
Endergebnis:4:4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (4. Februar 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich find's auch ziemlich geil, wie schnell Loki auf Master of Puppets hinweis reagiert und ihn ignoriert hat *g*
> 
> Er hat sogar alle "hallo ich bin ein Troll"-Eigenschaften erfüllt:
> 1. "Als ich das gesehen habe"  (Heisst: Ich habe es nichtmal 2 minuten lang testgespielt.) (Reaktion auf diesen Post hier wird sein, dass Loki behaupten wird, das ja sehrwohl getan zu haben)
> ...


Du hast vergessen, dass er selbst seinen Namen durch mysteriöse Sonderzeichen an den falschen Stellen verstümmelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. Februar 2008)

was soll ich sagen? Es ist schon viel gesagt. Ich finde HdRo schön, man kann chillig spielen rp machen trifft nette Leute, hey ich spiel noch bis März hör dann auf bis WAR^^. 
Zum Thema:

Wir vergleichen eine Banane mit nem Apfel: Beides Obst, das wars dann auch schon wieder.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.

Crash_Hunter


----------



## Kennyxd (5. Februar 2008)

MasterOfPuppets schrieb:


> @Theroas: Mir geht's ähnlich. Ich hab bald Geburtstag un werd mir von dem Geld, dass ich bekomm das Lifetime-Abo von HdRo anschaffen. Ich will das Spiel einfach ganz entspannt spielen. Stell dir doch mal vor, du spielst ein kostenpflichtiges Spiel, wie WoW, und spielst mal rein zufällig halt einen Monat nicht! Super! Das Geld musst du trotzdem zahlen! Da spiel ich lieber ganz relaxed HdRo, erfreue mich an der (verglichen mit WoW) Grafikpracht und betreibe (hoffentlich) schön gediegenes RP in einem netten, freundlichen Umgangston.
> 
> So, jetzt hab ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu gegeben.
> 
> ...



die grafik ist leider wirklich net besonders, aber darauf kommt es mit mitlerweile in spielen auch nicht mehr an. gameplay ist entscheidend und da ich herr der ringe nicht mag ist für mich wow die bessere wahl^^


----------



## Vetaro (5. Februar 2008)

Gnomeregan schrieb:


> Unterschiede sammel ich mal in 8 Abteilung auf:
> Spielerisch:                   WoW      1:0
> Grafisch:                       Hdro      1:1
> Storymässig                   Hdro     1:2
> ...



Zitat, ich selber, nur eine Seite hiervor:


> Gonzo, ich dachte, wir suchen nach *Gemeinsamkeiten*, nicht einer Abhak-liste, bei welchen Spiel aus deiner Meinung was besser ist.



Hier kann ich übrigens meine Erklärung von jener seite fortführen: Leute wie er hier tun so, als wäre jeder punkt, der ihnen so einfällt, gleich gewichtet wie alle anderen.
Auswahl an Völkern und Klassen WoW 5:4  - sag ich da nur.


----------



## Bartholom (5. Februar 2008)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> es stand sogar in der gamestar



was hat eigentlich die "computerbild spiele" dazu gesagt? ich persönlich bin mir ja sicher dass WoW nur ein abklatsch von counterstrike ist, immerhin wurde dort ja das PvP erfunden, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Vetaro (5. Februar 2008)

CBS hat bestimmt wie eh und je nur dahergeblubbert. Derern "redaktionelle beiträge" bestehen ja hauptsächlich daraus, die ersten 20 minuten spielhandlung zu erklären und dann zu sagen, dass man mit den Pfeiltasten und der Maus steuert.
 Das letzte mal, dass ich eine gelesen hab, war ein Bericht über Final Fantasy Tactics (war of the lions) drin.  Da ihnen nichts besseres dazu einfiel, sie aber unbedingt plus- und minuspunkte verteilen wollten, stand dann bei Negativ: "Spiel nur auf englisch", wobei nicht erwähnt wurde, dass eine Übersetzte Version der untergang wäre und die neue Vertonung und bewortung einer der gründe ist, um das Spiel überhaupt zu kaufen...


----------



## Bartholom (5. Februar 2008)

da war seinerzeit der test zu ultima 8 in der fernsehzeitung am schönsten: punktabzug für "dämonenverehrung" im spiel, und am ende testurteil "ungenügend", denn: "das spiel belegt 80 MB auf der festplatte. das ist zu viel!"

festplattenbelegung wäre übrigens ein aspekt der bei HDRO und WoW noch nicht verglichen wurde...


----------



## Theroas (5. Februar 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> da war seinerzeit der test zu ultima 8 in der fernsehzeitung am schönsten: punktabzug für "dämonenverehrung" im spiel, und am ende testurteil "ungenügend", denn: "das spiel belegt 80 MB auf der festplatte. das ist zu viel!"



LOL

Ultima 8 wurde damals von einer FERNSEHZEITSCHRIFT tatsächlich der "Dämonenvereherung" bezichtigt?

Ich brech weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte da eher die Hüpfeinlagen zu bemängeln - und die fehlende Party.


----------



## Varnamys (14. Februar 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Auswahl an Völkern und Klassen WoW 5:4  - sag ich da nur.


... sowas kann man ja auch gern weiter Ergänzen
Detaillierte Charaktergestaltung: HdRO 5:5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Februar 2008)

Anzahl an Haarfarben: HdRO - 5:6
Anzahl an friedlich herrumlaufenden Tier-NPCs: HdRO - 5:7
Wettereffekte: HdRO - 5:7
Gruppengröße: HdRO - 5:8
Raidgröße: WoW - 6:8

...Seht ihr, wie man einfach weiter machen kann mit diesem unsinn?


----------



## Bartholom (15. Februar 2008)

fussbodenfarben im spielerhaus: HDRO - 6:9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (15. Februar 2008)

naja, habe nur Teile der Diskussion quergelesen und will mich eigentlich nicht an der Prügelei beteiligen.
Eigentlich will der Threadsteller ja betont was zur Gleichheit hören, hat aber die wichtigsten Gleichheiten als doofe Antworten direkt ausgeklammert. 
Ihr prügelt euch aber seitenweise über die Unterschiede und welches Spiel besser ist usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Deshalb zum Topic:

Beide Spiele sind wirklich in ihrer Atmosphäre und ihrem Ansatz stark unterschiedlich. Da dies im Spiel aber den wesentlichen Kern ausmacht, was das Spielgefühl betrifft gibt es wenig über Gleichheit zu sprechen.
Im Kern des Spielewesens verbindet beide Spiele (und das ist keine doofe Antwort), daß es MMORPGs sind, welche beide in eienm Fantasy-universum spielen. Das Spielprinzip lehnt dabei auch aneinander an, wie es aber auch andere MMORPGs tun. Da beide Spiele aber sehr modern sind und meines erachtens momentan die am weitesten entwickelten Online-Spiele sind - dazu auch noch aus gleichem Genre - ähneln die Spiele sich sehr stark in Aufbau der Klassen (Heiler, Tanks, Damage Dealer), der Wirtschaft (Berufe, Auktionshaus, Postsystem und der Bedienung (Oberfläche, Emoticons usw.). 
Dabei ist es meiner Meinung nach für mich als Spieler völlig unwichtig und absolut zweitrangig wer was zuerst wie wann wo hatte und wer hier was wie weiterentwickelt oder wie manche gerne sagen "abgekupfert" hat.
Spielt für mich als Spieler keine Rolle, im Gegenteil, ich erwarte sogar, daß die Entwickler das Spiel so komfortabel wie möglich gestalten und sich umsehen was bei anderen fnuktioniert. Dann ist es nämlich klug  diese Sachen entweder für sich neu zu gestalten und evtl. sogar zu verbessern, oder genau so zu machen weil es sich bewährt hat und niemand bisher etwas besseres erdacht hat.
Es ist mir also völlig gleich ob irgend jemand beim anderen geklaut hat, wenn ich nur Spass habe
Allerdings bin ich ein passionierter Gamer und kein Fanboy - von keiner der beiden Firmen, denn die wollen eigentlich letztendlich nur mein Geld und da tun sich beide nichts.
Frage ist nur wer mir dafür auch das bietet was ich dafür erwarte und das ist generell: Spass 
Ich suche mir also das Spiel aus welches (und da komme ich wieder zum Anfang zurück) mir die schönste Atmosphäre und das Gameplay bietet was mir mehr Spass macht - und hier sind die "Unterschiede" für mich entscheidend. 
Nach 2,5 Jahren WoW habe ich mich mit erscheinen von HdrO für dieses Spiel entschieden, weil es für mich einfach viele Dinge anders macht die mir besser gefallen, aber auch viele vertraute Dinge hat, die für mich einfach mit dazu gehören. Das sind eben die "gleichen" Dinge wie von mir oben erwähnt.
Man könnte jetzt noch erwähnen das beide Spiele Instanzen haben usw. aber das hatten wir ja schon. Letztendlich kann ich aus meiner Sicht eigentlich nur sagen das die beiden Spiele ausser den Kernelementen keine Gemeinsamkeiten haben weil sie in Spieldesign und Gameplay gezielt ganz unterschiedliche Aspekte ansprechen. Während WoW aus sammeln, farmen, PvP und brachiales Instanzenplay im Warcraft-Universum besteht, setzt HdrO mehr auf Rollenspiel, Abenteuer erleben und Geschichten erzählen - im Sinne und angelehnt an Tolkiens Welt.

Beide Spiel benutzen ein Questsystem, aber auch hier überwiegend mit unterschiedlichen Ansätzen, was ja jetzt hier nicht zum Topic gehört und alleine schon ein Thema ist, aber unerschiede wollten wir ja nicht diskutieren hier.

Wieder Unterschiede, aber es macht klar, daß für mich als Fazit nur rauskommt: ausser den elementaren Dingen, die der Threadsteller als Antwort aber nicht hören will, gibt es keine Gemeinsamkeiten - was ja auch den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Spielen ausmacht.

Abschliessend möchte ich aber noch an alle apellieren, die sich darüber streiten was jetzt besser ist, einmal darüber nachzudenken ob es sich nun um sinnloses Fanboygehabe handelt, ähnlich wie beim Fußball (MEIN VEREIN IST DER BESTE !!!!!!), oder ob sie nicht lieber ihr Spiel spielen wollen und die Unterschiede des jeweiligen Spiel für das sie sich entschieden haben einfach nur geniessen.

Denn eine große Gemeinsamkeit haben beide Spiele doch noch: in beiden Welten herrscht Krieg und da gibt es noch eine Menge an Feinden zu bekämpfen, also packen wir es an und verlagern die Kämpfe auf das jeweilige Schlachtfeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



P.S. wieso ich eigentlich jetzt soviel quatsche statt zu spielen?  musste auf die Aktualisierung warten und mein update ist gerade fertig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Que (15. Februar 2008)

Die größte Gemeinsamkeit der beiden Spiele liegt für mich ganz klar auf der Hand.

Die Spieler von WoW und HdRO diskutieren in Millionen und aber Millionen Beiträgen darüber, welches der Spiele besser ist und das mit einer Ausdauer und Hartnäckigkeit, die kaum zu überbieten ist.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bin irritiert von deinem Post, naja eh ich sag ma es sind beides Fantasie Welten mit Orcs & Elfen... im Mittelalterlichen flair.

Naja WoW ist Spielerisch auf jedenfall besser,
was die Community angeht wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher.
(mal die Sozial~Kiddis ungeachtet gibts in WoW jede menge arsc****)

Wayne, waiting 4 Wrath of the 1337 king :-)


----------



## Norei (15. Februar 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Ich bin irritiert von deinem Post, naja eh ich sag ma es sind beides Fantasie Welten mit Orcs & Elfen... im Mittelalterlichen flair.
> 
> Naja WoW ist Spielerisch auf jedenfall besser,
> was die Community angeht wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher.
> ...


Ich könnte jetzt bösartig antworten, dass es in HdRO keine Elfen gibt, bin mir aber sicher, das würdest du nicht verstehen. Deswegen lies doch mal den Eintrag von Cyberflips über dir und geh wieder Ehrepunkte farmen oder raiden oder was du gerade machst. Den Satz mit den 4 Sternen hast du jedenfalls eindrucksvoll belegt.


----------



## Cyberflips (15. Februar 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt bösartig antworten, dass es in HdRO keine Elfen gibt, bin mir aber sicher, das würdest du nicht verstehen. Deswegen lies doch mal den Eintrag von Cyberflips über dir und geh wieder Ehrepunkte farmen oder raiden oder was du gerade machst. Den Satz mit den 4 Sternen hast du jedenfalls eindrucksvoll belegt.



hehe stimmt genau, gibt keine Elfen in HdR..., glaube sogar das die deshalb überall sonst rumfliegen, weil die wohl aus nordischer und irischer Mythologie stammen und so zumindest vom Namen her den Weg in viele Fantasy-Szenarien geschafft haben. 
Allerdings sind die eigentlichen Elfen kleine fliegende feenähnliche Wesen (wie Tinkerbell aus Peter Pan - eine waschechte Elfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 
Die großen schlanken, anmutigen Wesen mit den spitzen Ohren, die größtenteils im Wald leben,  und oft als gute Bogenschützen dargestellt werden, sind eigentlich Elben - und diese Rasse hat der gute Tolkien für HdR erdacht.

Ich vermute weiter und würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Tolkien-Gesellschaft auf "Elben" sogar ein Copyright hat, weshalb andere davon inspirierten Fantasy-Autoren diese Rasse gerne ebenfalls auftreten lassen - nur dann eben als Elfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In verschiedenen Sorten und Geschmacksrichtungen: Nachtelfen, Blutelfen, Waldelfen, Bergelfen, Elfen mit Schokoladenaroma, Elfe im Glas.....usw.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens: auch die Zwerge wie sie meistens dargestellt werden stammen aus Tolkiens Universum, nur ist der Begriff und die Rasse "Zwerg" wahrscheinlich nicht schützungsfähig. Daher finden wir sie immer und überall in der Form wie sie Tolkien in HdR beschrieben hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (15. Februar 2008)

Ich tippe die Elfen kommen auch von einer schlampigen Übersetzung. Tolkien hat ja von Elves geschrieben, aber auch persönlich darauf geachtet, dass es in der deutschen Übersetzung Elben heißt, weil er die Verwechslung mit kleinen geflügelten Wesen nicht mochte.


----------



## Cyberflips (16. Februar 2008)

obwohl...Tinkerbell ist ech nett und nicht zu vergessen die Elfe die immer bei Link (Zelda) rumhängt - keine Ahnung mehr wie die heisst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaanara (16. Februar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das war wie mit Housing bei WoW. Als es angekündigt wurde haben plötzlich auch alle MMOs dies bis dahin ncith hatten nachgezogen (DaoC z.B.). Das Problem war nur das es lieder nie in WoW implementiert wurde.



Also das Housing bei DAOC kam im Juni 2003, ich glaube da nicht, das es da von WoW abgeschaut wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal das HDRO beim Crafting von Items doch ein Vorteil bei den hergestellten Ausrüstungen gegenüber WoW haben. Gerade im unteren Bereich sind die gecrafteten Sachen besser als die Funditems.

Allerdings finde ich das Sammel- und Craftingsystem bei UO bis heute noch ungeschlagen, da kammen die nachfolgenden MMORPGs nie nach und ich vermisse es ! Aber das wurde bestimmt von WoW abgeschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (16. Februar 2008)

Naja unterschiede sind mhh die Com ist im großen und ganzen reifer als bei WoW.(Gibt in WoW auch ordentlich gamer aber die kiddies werden immer mehr)
Die Patches sind in Hdro umfangreicher als bei WoW und häufiger und es wird alles erweitert/überarbeitet nicht nur was für die Raider sondern für alle.
Aber das beste ist eigentlich das die Entwickler auch auf die vorschläge und die kritik der gamer eingeht.
Das PvP ist na nicht anders aber begrenzt auf ein Gebiet was aber recht groß ist.
Die Epische Story ist auch was feines weil es mal wirklich eine richtige Story ist die sich von lvl 1-50 beständig entwickelt und in jedem content patch erweitert wird.
Es ist wichtiger seine klasse richtig zu beherrschen.
Nu was ich eigentlich am besten finde das die gebiete wirklich von den details schön aussehen und mal auch mal ein grund hat die gegend zu erkunden.Insbesonsdere orte die im Buch/Film besonders beschrieben oder gezeigt werden sind immer orte die man gerne erkunden oder immer mal besucht.
Aber letztlich ist Herr der Ringe genauso gut wie WoW, beide spiele haben verschiedene stärken und ich spiele beide gern.


----------



## Nyalaana (16. Februar 2008)

Ich finde man wird in HDR viel mehr gespielt als in wow. 

In wow habe ich für jede klasse mehrere möglichkeiten meinen char zu skillen. 
In HDR bekommen alle klassen ihre fähigkeiten zum gleichen zeitpunkt. Eine möglichkeit hier ist das buch der taten, das man wenn man lustig ist aber auch ganz ausser acht lassen kann. das BDT ist eher wie nen ausrüstungsgegenstand als wie eine wirkliche skillung. 

In HDR sind die stories und quests einfach viel besser. In wow hab ich die questtexte eigentlich nie gelesen sie waren einerlei und unwichtig, genauso beliebig wie die questaufgaben. In HDR macht das lesen der questtexte richtig spass, eben weil die story oft übergreifend und soviel mit HDR zu tun hat. Das führt in manchen fällen sogar dazu dass wenn ich eine Questreihe schnell annehmen muss weil ich in gruppe unterwegs bin und somit keine zeit zum text lesen habe, ich das schon später in ruhe getan habe. in wow interessieren mich die texte 0.

Oder zB die auenlandquests, ich muss sagen sie gefallen mir einfach. Mir macht es spass auch in einem MMPORG "verstecken " zu spielen, oder einem verschwundenen Hobbit hinterherzuforschen um am ende die feuerwerkskörper zu finden die er transportiert hat. Oder einene Geist auszutreiben, der dann nur ein Eichhörnchen ist. Oder betrunken durchs Auenland zu wanken , von einer Kneipe in die andere. Oder dieErkundungsquest in den Nordhöhen , wo man ein Bilwisslager unbeobachtet ausspionieren muss, bzw scheitert wenn man von einem Bilwiss entdeckt wird. Auch wen ich 5 mal scheiterte hat es viel spass gemacht. Oder die Keilerquest in Evendim. In 6 Gebieten dafür durfte man keiler grinden , zT sehr schwer da sie immer ausgestorbe/becampt waren, und in evendim denkt man ... "nein, nicht schon wieder", und dann ist es nur ne verarsche... sprich man rennt 1 h durch evendim sucht keiler und findet keine weil es sie garnicht gibt.. 

Die stories sind abwechslungsreicher und haben mehr flair/atmosphäre. 
Trotzdem wird man auch hier mehr gespielt, da man die ganzen Buchxy questreihen durchziehen muss.
Man wird in HDR mehr gelenkt, bzw folgt einen vorgefertigtem pfad, sei es in der storieführung oder in der "skillung" des chars. Ist das nun ein vorteil oder ein nachteil? Also als Nachteil empfinde ich es nicht. Es ist aber für den gelegenheitsspieler ein Vorteil, da er keine wissenschaft betreiben muss ob man lieber einen punkt in feuer oder in eis steckt.

Überhaupt finde ich dass HDR für den gelegenheitsspieler viel freundlicher gestaltet ist. 
Ausserdem ertappe ich mich bei dem Gedanken dass ich ein lifetimeabo hohle. Die Zukunftsplanung die bis weit nach 2010 geht und bis Mordor führt reizt mich mir vorzustellen, dass ich das spiel tatsächlich so lange immer mal wieder spielen werde. Hier mal nen Monat, dann wieder pause , dann wenn nen neues Buch da ist   wieder 2 wochen ab und an ne stunde einloggen um das buch zu machen. dann wieder pause. dann wenn ein nettes add on da ist das dann wieder 2 monate spielen usw. Bei wow weiss ich das irgendwann einmal ein anderes mmporg da ist das moderner, besser innovativer sein wird und dann ebbt die welle ab. Genau so wie es bei diablo 1 und 2 war. diablo spiel ich jetzt nciht mehr. genau so wird das mit wow irgendwann einmal sein. bei HDR kann ich mir vorstellen es noch länger zu spielen. sicherlich nicht 24/7. aber das ist auch gut so. 

In wow finde ich einen Rollenspielserver ähm... gekünstelt. und selbst die hardcore rollenspieler (im RL auf fantasycons und life LARP gehen, sich latexschwerter bauen rüstungen schmieden etc) die auch auf diesem servern sind betreiben hardcore raiding. In HDR kann ich mir Rollenspiel echter vorstellen , bzw lädt die gesamte atmosphäre mehr dazu ein.


----------



## ExoHunter (16. Februar 2008)

Du hast die Gemeinsamkeiten doch bereits genannt, wofür dann ein Thema aufmachen?

Und selbst wenn jemandem nach stundenlangem nachdenken dann ein Licht aufgeht -> Wayne?


----------



## Vetaro (16. Februar 2008)

...Wie schwer ist es eigentlich, auf einen Threadtitel zu antworten? Hier soll nicht punkt für punkt verglichen werden und dann jeweils ein Sieger gekürt werden. Es geht um GEMEINSAMKEITEN! Ist das so schwer? Sowas wie "beide spiele werden standartmäßig mit WASD gesteuert" oder "bei beiden spielen gibt es fast die gleichen Rüstungsteil-positionen".


----------



## Tibininchen (9. Februar 2009)

zuppel60 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Super Kommentar, kann mich dem nur zu 100% anschließen(bin in jedem der beiden Spiele von der 1.Stunde an dabei)
> ...



Ich bin noch in der Testphase bei HDRo und WOW zock ich ganz normal. Wie schaffst du es von der Zeit her 2 Onlinespiele zu zocken? :-O


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. Februar 2009)

Gegenfrage: warum postest du das in einen Thread, der jetzt schon ein Jahr brach liegt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tibininchen (9. Februar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: warum postest du das in einen Thread, der jetzt schon ein Jahr brach liegt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe..ja is mir auch grade aufgefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tibininchen (9. Februar 2009)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einem RP Server und einem "normalen" Server?


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=10598





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Februar 2009)

Ein RP-Server stellt die Regel auf, dass dort Rollenspiel betrieben werden muss, bei einem normalen Server gibt es diese Regel nicht.
Was nicht heißt, dass es auf einem normalen Server kein RP gibt.

Aber ich mein:
Das hätte man auch durch Benutzen des eigenen Gehirns klären können. Oder durch lesen des Stickys.


----------



## Tibininchen (9. Februar 2009)

Ja vergesst die frage. Habe zuerst gefragt bevor ich nachgedacht hab. Bin von selbst drauf gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (9. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ein RP-Server stellt die Regel auf, dass dort Rollenspiel betrieben werden muss, bei einem normalen Server gibt es diese Regel nicht.


Genauer gesagt:

1) Doofe Namen sind verboten

2) Die Nutzung des Sagen-Channels für eindeutige OOC-Äußerungen ist untersagt.

RP muss auch auf einem RP-Server nicht betrieben werden.


----------



## zorakh55 (9. Februar 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt:
> 
> 1) Doofe Namen sind verboten
> 
> ...


Leider scheinen die GMs das nicht zu wissen...
Spätstens nach dem Klopphammer-Zwerg habe ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben^^


----------



## Lossehelin (9. Februar 2009)

Ohh ne schon wieder so ein virtueller Schwanz verlgeich -.-


----------



## Parat (10. Februar 2009)

*blinzelnd* Wo haben wir hier unsere Schwänze verglichen?^^

Zur Diskussion: Der Thread ist ja ein Jahr alt, also dazu muss keiner mehr was beitragen. Aktuell gings ja nur um die Frage, was ein RP-Server ist.



> Leider scheinen die GMs das nicht zu wissen...
> Spätstens nach dem Klopphammer-Zwerg habe ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben^^


Naja, Ticket schreiben hilft oft, dauert halt ein bisserl.^^
Aber im Kern ist eigentlich das, was Belegaer auszeichnet, dass die schon sehr konsequent bei den Regeln waren. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.


----------

